# Robert Rollock on auricular confession



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 11, 2022)

Again, we say that their auricular Confession, wherein all, even the private sins of a man must be numbered, as near as they can remember, and whispered into the ear of the Priest; we affirm, I say, that such a Confession is the invention of man’s brain, whereof there is no commandment or example extant in the whole Scripture:

Yea verily the will of God is, that many private sins, unto which we alone are privy, should be concealed, & not uttered, even as God doth cover the multitude of our private sins of his free will and mercy, wherewith he embraceth us in Christ Jesus. Notwithstanding this, he requireth of us that we privately repent of them, so oft as we shall remember them.

For the reference, see Robert Rollock on auricular confession.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

